# Campground Electric



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

This may seem like a dumb question, but if a campsite is listed as El 50 does it also have a 30 amp plugin? Or, do I need to go out and purchase a 50 to 30 adapter. I have 30 amp on 25RSS.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

50-30 adapter is all you need.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would get an adapter, just in case. It's not a bad idea to have one anyway.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

What little I have seen is it could go either way.

At the SP where we took our maiden voyage, we were told there were only 50 Amp plugs. I bought an adapter, got to the site, and the site we picked had only 30 Amp. Now I have a 30 to 15 and a 30 to 50 converter so I can hook up anywhere.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Man, I thought I was gonna get to answer someone's question, and y'all jump in before I can finish typing.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Usually it is listed as the Max. amperage at that pole. Yours should have 50 amp, 30 amp and 15 amp plugs which is the standard park power pole to have the lower amperage outlets included.

I only carry the standard 30 amp plug and a 30/15 amp adapter.

C. Receptacles

1. Receptacles for RV users shall be a 20 amp GFI, 125 volt, 30 amp, 125 volt, *and or *50 amp 125/250 volt, as outlined in the Pedestal Schedule.

E. Circuit Breakers

1. Circuit breakers for the 20 and 30 amp receptacles shall be a single pole, 125 volt, thermal-magnetic type.

2. Circuit breakers for 50 amp receptacles shall be a two pole 125/250 volt, thermal-magnetic type.

good luck

I have too much research data saved









kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

All of the 50 amp boxes I have seen also had a 30 amp recepticle. I still carry a 50 to 30 adapter which has bailed me out at least once in a nice campsite that had a busted 30 amp plug. Just used the 50 instead and all was well.

20 to 30 and 50 to 30 amp adapters should be standard gear that you carry along with a 30 amp extension cord.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

biga said:


> Man, I thought I was gonna get to answer someone's question, and y'all jump in before I can finish typing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the _NEW _Outbackers.com


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Welcome to the _NEW _Outbackers.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly, I get beat to the punch everytime in here!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

biga said:


> Man, I thought I was gonna get to answer someone's question, and y'all jump in before I can finish typing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might try using Mavis Becon to brush up your typing speed....









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I always carry both adapters with at all times
You just never know

Don


----------

